

When Programmers Start a Business - Shawn McCool - dalys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72QEWQqc9Nw

======
catplusplus
This is a pretty solid talk. Basically sharing his knowledge on some of the
nuisances new, naive programmers who want to start a business might not be
aware of. I especially enjoyed the "Educate your users" section.

